# 1st Composite- Moon, bridge, water...help..



## NancyMoranG (Sep 29, 2015)

With the masses, I am looking for help on my eclipse photos and putting them into my 1st attempt at a composite.
I really want to thank all those who posted links in another forum as to how to shoot moon, and then how to do a composite!! THANK YOU.

I have PSE 11 and was different version than the link, but it is farther than I would have gotten....




My last 2 moons are the wrong size. How do I resize them? it won't let me just pick those? I have to "undo" everything until I get back to the original; moon photo and resize it there?
Should the arc be different? 
I wanted to crop out the street light on very right (?)
Bushes in front were unavoidable. If I moved further back, there was another street light. This is the Cape Cod Canal, so the path is lit all the way.

There is probably a lot more wrong here but welcome advice and help. I speak limited techie...
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 29, 2015)

in PSE 12
you have to be in Expert mode
with the proper Move tool selected you should be able to just select the particular moon and resize it by selecting the corner and making it smaller by selecting a corner and dragging it smaller.
(I'm not much of a PSE expert, I just learned how to do this last night)


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 29, 2015)

There are 2 bridges over the Canal. I can re-take this angle of the 2nd bridge and get better light etc, if this angle would be better for the composite?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 29, 2015)

I like the first picture of the bridge, but yeah, the proportion/size and distance looks off. If you can get it adjusted (which is more editing than I ever mess with to be of any help) it could be interesting.

I feel like I want to shove those moons up higher in the sky. I suppose as it changes maybe the arc needs to be adjusted, so it continually goes higher and higher. (It was dark here early then later trees were in the way so I - went to bed! lol after looking at it as much as I could see!) It should be getting higher and brighter shouldn't it? instead of bigger. I think.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 29, 2015)

That's what I thought Sharon, thanks.
Astro, you nailed my problem....I cut/pasted moon rather than doing them in layers.
I have a hard time with layers as it is not 2nd nature yet. then every time I want to use it,it is a pain :[

any other help still appreciated....


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 29, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> That's what I thought Sharon, thanks.
> Astro, you nailed my problem....I cut/pasted moon rather than doing them in layers.
> I have a hard time with layers as it is not 2nd nature yet. then every time I want to use it,it is a pain :[
> 
> any other help still appreciated....


Yesterday was the first time I used layers

I first created the background with a black background
I then opened all the photos.  They were all available in the bottom Photo Bin
I then changed the size of the canvas for a wider photo in Image, Resize, Canvas Size
I then dragged each moon onto the canvas/background
I then resized each moon - but you have to use the correct tool (see above post)
and make sure that one is not overlapping another by using the Layer, Arrange,  then Bring to front/back /etc

and viola .. I got my very first composite using layers in PSE !!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 29, 2015)

I thought layers was a major undertaking.  But it ended up being easy as the background for all the images was going to be black.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 29, 2015)

Sounds like you got it Dow, when can you come over and teach me!
Thanks.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 29, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Sounds like you got it Dow, when can you come over and teach me!
> Thanks.


LOL


----------

